# Sacramento Kings' Head Coach Thread



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> The Sacramento Kings will wisely open up their coaching search to include Tom Thibodeau, sources have confirmed to the Boston Herald.
> 
> “I have no doubt about that, and he’s been in my locker room for two years, so I should know,” coach Doc Rivers said Wednesday. “People see him standing up on the sidelines and shouting, and they don’t see his personality like I do when he’s in my office every day. He has a great sense of humor. He’s just a great guy overall.


Link


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Eddie Jordan plz


----------

